# Flirt with the person above



## Antarctican (Aug 28, 2008)

So, poor LP is bored with the OT pickings. In his honour, I'll start the 'flirt with the person above you' thread. (It's ok, it's just the internet...so go on and flirt flirt flirt!! Pull out your best, or corniest, lines)

So Andy, is that your lens or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## Antarctican (Aug 28, 2008)

Sit down beside me and tell me just how you earned the name 'Big Mike'


----------



## BoblyBill (Aug 28, 2008)

If you were a candy bar... I'd give you to my friend...


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 28, 2008)

"Sometimes I feel like a nut, sometimes I don't". 

Got any nuts? Care to share?


----------



## ChrisJuliano (Aug 28, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Sit down beside me and tell me just how you earned the name 'Big Mike'



Absolutely the best post I have seen on any forum in about 2 years.
Im sig'ing that.


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey sailor, new in town?  Want me to show you the lay of the land?


----------



## ChrisJuliano (Aug 28, 2008)

I see your willing to work for a klondike bar, I got something else you might be interested in *wink*, babe.


----------



## BoblyBill (Aug 28, 2008)

Umm... hey...


----------



## kundalini (Aug 28, 2008)

**waits for female to respond before flirting occurs**







_Not that there's anything wrong with that._









Uhmmm, Anty......... oh Anty......... 

*taps window*


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey your not a woman!!!layball:


----------



## monkeykoder (Aug 29, 2008)

No womenz yet...


----------



## BoblyBill (Aug 29, 2008)

kundalini said:


> **waits for female to respond before flirting occurs**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
kundalini... you scared them all off... bring them back...


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey Boys, I'm baaaaaaack!  Now form an orderly line. Or I'll have to punish you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(so that the thread doesn't slow down 'til some more females join in*, you can flirt by starting off with "If you were a girl...")



(*join in _the thread_! Sheesh!)


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 29, 2008)

uh.....

hi.


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh, nice try with the 'shy virgin' routine!  Watch those hands!  Or I'll have to tie 'em up


----------



## kundalini (Aug 29, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Hey Boys, I'm baaaaaaack! Now form an orderly line. Or I'll have to punish you.


 Is that supposed to be a deterrent?

Whip me, beat me, make me write bad checks (cheques)


----------



## zendianah (Aug 29, 2008)

Im sorry were you talking to me ? (no) Lets start


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey, he was flirting with _me_! Back _off_, girlfriend!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (<--- Catfight!  Guys love it)


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice shoes. Want to f**k?

(hey, I'm told it works 30% of the time)


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 29, 2008)

(I'm fairly certain you heard wrong! And that you'll need shots if you 'fork', or even spoon, with that kinda girl!)


Thanks, they're 'pumps'. Are you up for a little 'pump action'?


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 29, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> (I'm fairly certain you heard wrong! And that you'll need shots if you 'fork', or even spoon, with that kinda girl!)
> 
> 
> Thanks, they're 'pumps'. Are you up for a little 'pump action'?


 
Did it hurt?

When you fell from heaven?

My friend was stopped by some guy on the way to the bar at some place in DC. He asked her for her best pick up line and she gave him that. 15 minutes later her boyfriend was stopped by the same guy on the way to the bar and he used that pick up line on him.


----------



## lockwood81 (Aug 29, 2008)

Apart from being sexy, what do you do for a living? 

Be unique and different, just say yes. 

Damn girl, you have more curves than a race track. 

Do you know karate? Cos damn it honey, your body is really kickin.


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 29, 2008)

Buy me a drink and I'll answer all those questions.


----------



## Parkerman (Aug 29, 2008)

Do you have a map?


Cause I keep getting lost in your eyes.


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 29, 2008)

Oooo, a poet!! And not a limerick about the girl from the island off of Massachusetts! (*Swoon*) Take me home and show me your sonnets!


----------



## Parkerman (Aug 29, 2008)

F**k me if I'm wrong.. But is your name chuck?


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 29, 2008)

Nawww, 'chuck' is the cheap stuff. This (gesturing to self) is Grade A Prime, baby!


----------



## BoblyBill (Aug 29, 2008)

Over the mountians
And the Sea
Your Beauty
Reigns Majestically.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 29, 2008)

Do you think I could interest you in a pair of zircon encrusted tweezers?


----------



## monkeykoder (Aug 29, 2008)

Spam (check) defibrillator (check) chicken (check) now all I need is the blood of a young virgin *looks around*  You'll do can I buy you a drink.


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 29, 2008)

^^^ Extra points for being wacky and original!!

I'm like the Marines....I'm looking for a few good men!


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Aug 29, 2008)

ewww


----------



## monkeykoder (Aug 29, 2008)

To the last woman in the thread I have a monkey you have a penguin how about we put them together and see what happens.


----------



## reg (Aug 30, 2008)

So, you wanna do that whole sex thang or what?


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 30, 2008)

When choosing between two evils, I always pick the one I never tried before.


----------



## ferny (Aug 30, 2008)

You're sister just turned me down but I'm still horny. Wanna hook up with me?







- this is the clean version


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## monkeykoder (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't worry the bellows can extend even more...


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 3, 2008)

Speaking of 'bellows', the 'strong _silent_ type' is overrated, doncha think?


----------



## abraxas (Sep 3, 2008)

I could use a good bellow job.


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 3, 2008)

:hail:





(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  OMG, abraxas, that is, hands down, the funniest reply!!! And, ermmm, speaking of hands down.......)


----------



## mishele (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## kundalini (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## mishele (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## Canon AE-1 (Feb 4, 2011)

With my long lens and your tight aperture we would make a great team!


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm out to see for myself if everything really IS bigger in Texas


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Antarctican said:


> I'm out to see for myself if everything really IS bigger in Texas




You can count on it.


----------



## Formatted (Feb 4, 2011)

My word Canon AE-1 is that a macro lens?

*childish humour*


----------



## mishele (Feb 4, 2011)

Formatted.....
Whats going on in your avatar?


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Formatted said:


> My word Canon AE-1 is that a macro lens?
> 
> *childish humour*


----------



## mishele (Feb 4, 2011)

^^^^^ Do you know how to use that thing?


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Feb 5, 2011)

Well i can show you..:hug::


----------



## Davor (Feb 6, 2011)

maybe we can work as a team , im always available to give a helping hand


----------



## SlickSalmon (Feb 6, 2011)

Is that at 70-200mm f/2.8G ED VR II AF-S Nikkor Zoom in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## MichiganFarts (Feb 7, 2011)

Duuudde! what's mine say?


----------



## Kyna (Feb 7, 2011)

I haven't been single since I was 16........so I would have no clue how to flirt with someone other then my hubby lol.


----------



## mishele (Feb 7, 2011)

Why don't you let me give you a couple of lessons.......I'm a pro.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 7, 2011)

so, what's the going rate these days


----------



## mishele (Feb 7, 2011)

How much ya got?


----------



## Davor (Feb 7, 2011)

lets just say its going to be one long night.


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Feb 7, 2011)

Can i play with your slip and slide?


----------



## kundalini (Feb 7, 2011)

:waiting:   waits for a person of the female persuassion to reply.  No sword play here.


----------



## mishele (Feb 7, 2011)

I like swords...........


----------



## kundalini (Feb 7, 2011)

I prefer it in the singular.


----------



## mishele (Feb 7, 2011)

Hmmmmm..........no sharing for you huh?


----------



## manaheim (Feb 7, 2011)

Mish: yer hawt.

(I had to do this quick just to make sure I could flirt with mish)

For the record, I love my wife dearly and am just joking around.


----------



## mishele (Feb 7, 2011)

I love your wife too........:hug::


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 7, 2011)

my kinda girl :hug::


----------



## rmh159 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hmmm no offense but I think I'll wait for someone cuter and someone with boobs.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Canon AE-1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Stand aside heathen, that boob is Mine!


----------



## MichiganFarts (Feb 9, 2011)

Do you at least have a cute sister then? :lmao:


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Michigan, c'mere and help me with these things, will ya?


----------



## kundalini (Feb 9, 2011)

Bright shiny things Anty?

I've been waiting for you to reply........

.

.

.

<chokes>


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 9, 2011)

All choked up, are ya? Come tell me all about it.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 9, 2011)

You mispelled the first word in the second sentence.  But I'll be right there..... I just need a minute.  

(puts on glasses.... reads label....)

Ummmm, Sorry, but I'll need 10 to 40 minutes.  Can you busy yourself dear?


----------



## Destin (Feb 9, 2011)

Are you the square root of 2? Because I feel irrational around you! (I'm told this works on realllllllly geeky girls )


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 10, 2011)

kundalini said:


> I'll be right there..... I just need a minute.
> 
> (puts on glasses.... reads label....)
> 
> Ummmm, Sorry, but I'll need 10 to 40 minutes.  Can you busy yourself dear?


  OMG, that's such a funny response!! (And the way into my pants is through humour....)



Destin said:


> Are you the square root of 2? Because I feel irrational around you! (I'm told this works on realllllllly geeky girls )


[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speaking of 'root'......(Aussie reference)
[/FONT]


----------



## MichiganFarts (Feb 10, 2011)

:addpics:


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 10, 2011)

In my Vegas showgirl days/daze

(Okay, I showed you mine. Now you show me yours)


----------



## Destin (Feb 10, 2011)

Show you my what?


----------



## MichiganFarts (Feb 10, 2011)

Nothing!  Unless you want her to giggle!


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 10, 2011)

(Awwww, Destin took down his pic  )

Michigan, with a screenname like that, I'm finding it hard to flirt with you.  (But, as Mae West would have said, 'finding it hard' is a good thing. Do you have a good thing?)


----------



## Destin (Feb 10, 2011)

Antarctican said:


> (Awwww, Destin took down his pic  )
> 
> Michigan, with a screenname like that, I'm finding it hard to flirt with you.  (But, as Mae West would have said, 'finding it hard' is a good thing. Do you have a good thing?)








Here's a better one  Just for you


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 11, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]


----------



## mishele (Feb 11, 2011)

Motorboat anyone?


----------



## Tiller (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey Mish, how YOU doin'?

Zombie thread FTW


----------



## Kazooie (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh girl, you so fine. How about we become two, you and me?


----------

